# Adams or Madison (Your Choice) 12/11/04



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Dec 7, 2004)

Hikers,
On Dec. 11th we'll take the Airline Trail from Appalachia up to the Gulfside Trail (3.7 miles, 3850') where the group will split into an Adams group and a Madison group. You have your choice of bagging Mt. Adams or Mt. Madison then we'll meet at the Madison Spring Hut for a late lunch before we descend via the Valley Way Trail back to Appalachia. (We already have hikers for both peaks, you won't be alone)

Total hike about 8-9 miles, elevation gain 4100-4500 feet.  Hiking time about 8-9 hours.

Meet at the Appalachia parking area at 7:00am.

Please post, PM, or email to RSVP. (NH_Mtn_Hiker@yahoo.com)

In the event that the summits are clouded/fogged in it is possible we will only bag one of the peaks, which one will be my choice.  Having additional hiker/s who can navigate under those conditions might allow us to get both peaks.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Dec 9, 2004)

Rescheduled to Sunday, 12/12, 7:00am due to weather forecast.


----------

